
One (new) thing you need to know about Google Cloud Bigtable - uberdru
https://medium.com/@ScyllaDB/one-new-thing-you-need-to-know-about-google-cloud-bigtable-178df8847ad9
======
thekozmo
Pls let us know what you think about the results!

